# Talk to Me About Reloading



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

CA passed a law requiring background checks for ammunition. While annoyed about the expense and inconvenience of a bg check to buy rounds, I realize I'll probably just buy some reloading equipment and thank my government for this bonehead move in the future.

I know nothing about reloading, so use small words and don't assume I know anything about this. I do know my way around a gun and am a reasonably proficient shot, so gun-related terms are generally well understood by me.

Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

to start with you need a place out of the way to reload so you don't get distracted. *A reloading manual,* strong bench or table, a press, the die for the caliber your going to load for, a scale to measure the amount of powder your going to use in your load to start with. You need a way to lube the case before you insert it in the die. You will need a set of calipers to measure case and AOL, after a bit you will need to trim the brass so a trimmer and the deburring tool

Most of this can be bought in a kit many companies make them, RCBS, LEE, Hornady and others. the lee annaveresy kit is about the cheapest you can buy.
Here is a video of a what a newbie needs.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myWzKqGxy-4[/ame] 

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what do you want to reload for ?
what caliber or calibers and how much are we talking 100 rounds of hunting ammo a year like 30-30 30-06 or 243 or a hundred a month of 9mm or 5000 rounds a month of 223 and 5000 rounds a month of 9mm


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Al, thank you for the video! That's really helpful info, and actually seeing the stuff helps me understand this much better.

Pete, I would be reloading for .44 cal, 7.62x39 and .270, mostly. Honestly, I don't shoot a heck of a lot, 100 rounds of each per month is more than enough for our needs.
I am under the impression you can't reload rimfire cartridges, yea?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Good video except he keeps calling cartridges bullets. The bullet is the projectile and he shows a bag of them. also need the cases which are brass, powder, and primers. Put them all together and you have a cartridge.

Loading presses come in single stage, turret, and progressive. The video shows a progressive. When reloading you have a caliber specific set of dies that screws into the top of the press. There will be 2 or 3 dies for a particular caliber. They are used to resize the case, bell the mouth to accept the bullet, knock out the old primer, seat the new bullet, and crimp the case around the bullet. One die will do several of these operations simultaneously. Then you have to switch to a different die and maybe a third to do the other operations. The press gives you the leverage to do these functions. 

With a single stage press you must change the die once or twice to do all the operations. Every time you change the die you must adjust the height for the case you are loading. This is a PIA. You will generally do the same operations to 100 cases and then switch the die and do the next operations to the 100 cases and maybe switch to a third die to finish.

A turret press holds several dies all at once, usually between 3 and 6. You rotate the die you want to use into position to do the functions you want. You will probably wind up doing the same functions to 100 cases and then rotating the turret to the next die and do the 100 cases. You don't have to take the die out and put in another with the attendant adjustment. Note, a turret that holds 6 dies can be set up for 2 or 3 calibers at once. You can buy extra turret plates for more.

A progressive press holds multiple dies. The cases move to a new die with every pull of the lever. You put multiple cases into the loader at once. Every pull of the lever nets you a finished cartridge. Usually a progressive loader is used by someone who loads the same caliber and needs a lot of rounds.

The 44 caliber is a straight wall case. If you use carbide dies for that caliber you don't have to lube the cases. The 7.62 X 39 is a Russian military caliber. You can buy lots of cheap ammo for this caliber but the cases are steel and not reloadable. Also the cases use Berdan primers and can't be reloaded. You will have to find brass cases that use boxer primers.

The Lyman handbook tells you everything you need to know about reloading centerfire cartridges. Your first step should be to buy one.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes you can reload rim fire ammo, mostly 22lr. There is a company out there sells a kit to do it. How ever it is *a royal pain in the kister to do it*. Also in my case I load center fire 22 ammo at about the same cost as new 22lr ammo and 22 mag ammo.

http://22lrreloader.com/design-details/

Sharpshooter 22 Long Rifle Reloader, LLC accomplishes this with their .22 LR reloading kit.










*"Also the cases use Berdan primers and can't be reloaded. You will have to find brass cases that use boxer primers."
*
Not a true statement, you just have to use a different method of depriming those cases. My Lyman # 47 reloading manual goes thru that. as does my # 11 Speer manual, It how ever is about like reloading rim fire ammo a royal pain.
Here is a link to a hand/home made tool to do it.

http://theswissriflesdotcommessageb...-Berdan-Decapping-Tool-but-cheap#.WCRZPTAzXmQ

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure what you use the 762x39 for but I would be tempted to just go get that background check once when I bought 10k of it when

I have a theory that these background checks for ammo will make hoarders out of everyone the guy who used to by a box of ammo before deer season take 3 practice shots to confirm zero then go hunting will now buy a case of ammo.

I like the turret and it fits well into the 100 a month goal for reloading 

I especially like it because I go from empty case to loaded round in a few pulls and I never am leaving anything finished 

distractions were mentioned and you should avoid them but when you go from piece of prepped brass to loaded round starting and stopping isn't as big an issue just finish the round before you run off to answer the door or what ever it may be. 

for rifle rounds like 223 or 30-06 I take a zip lock bag and put a few sprays of lanolin oil and 91% rubbing alcohol with a few hand fulls of cases and move the brass around this lubes them all well and run everything through the sizing die that deprimes then I cut them to length and make sure the primer pockets are clean using a little lyman reamer that makes sure any crimp it chamfered off the primer pocket 
then a bath in hot soapy water and a rinse and dry time and ready to load grab a case run it up prime on the down stroke , then up into the powder down gets a bullet ( you obviously need to check your powder charge at set up and spot check it every so many rounds ) but min has been very consistent then the bullet goes on up to seat it , then into the crimp die to give it a little extra crimp and that round is done 

with 44 mag you don't need to lube then clean lube off and there are lubes that don't need to be cleaned off , technically the lanolin doesn't affect powder but I find sometimes my son gets carried away with how much he uses so a bath is easy and since I got him to prep all the cases not much work on my part

so it is up to size and deprime down to prime , up for powder dow add bullet up to seat 

now on some I crimp and on lead I don't but lead gets a flare before the bullet so that the soft lead bullet doesn't get squeezed down either way I am running 4 dies every 4 pull I have a loaded round 

44 is where the real cost savings is you can load a good hornady xtp bullet on a 44 round for about 30-40 cents a round and they get a dollar a round at the store 

270 your probably 50-70 cents a round into it but it would be 1.10 - 1.50 at the store


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Aww man, that is a bummer to hear the 7.62x39 isn't a good reload caliber!! Believe it or not, that gun is my go-to for most everything around the place. It's an old Chinese sks, the stock is a little shorter than say, the Russian or yugo versions. I'm short and really appreciate that feature, it just fits me well. Also good for accuracy, almost as accurate as the 10/.22, and unlike the .22 I never have to worry about running into a bear around the place and not having appropriate firepower.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

ShannonR said:


> Aww man, that is a bummer to hear the 7.62x39 isn't a good reload caliber!! Believe it or not, that gun is my go-to for most everything around the place. It's an old Chinese sks, the stock is a little shorter than say, the Russian or yugo versions. I'm short and really appreciate that feature, it just fits me well. Also good for accuracy, almost as accurate as the 10/.22, and unlike the .22 I never have to worry about running into a bear around the place and not having appropriate firepower.


Shannon,

Reloading military surplus 7.62x39 cases is the PITA. 

I bought virgin Winchester brass (which takes standard long rifle primers), Hornady bullets and regular rifle powder to make my SKS rounds. Save the fired brass and reload. Lee makes dies for 7.62x39 and I believe so do others.

Handloading is just recycling of cartridge cases with new components. You are also able to tailor the loading of your rounds (within limitations) to maximize the performance of your gun or create loads for specific tasks not available from commercial sources.

It's not hard. Good luck.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Years ago when my sister had a baby I snatched up one of those plastic trays that reseal baby wipes come in. Cut a big sponge to fit inside dumped a good Oil in there to roll the cases in to lube them. But before that I inspect I always wash the cases so no dirt gets up in the die. Those mesh onion bags are great to put wet cases in to dry. Hang on the hottest out side part of the house in the summer and I hang mine in the furnace room in the fall thru spring. I heat with wood so they dry fast.
Once they have been ran thru the dies they get washed again to get the lube off then in the tumbler they go.
Once real clean and shiny they get inspected again and if been used for several loadings the paper clip test done. After that they are ready to be deprimed, primed and filled with powder and bullet. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/oldgrumpy/media/guns shooting and hunting/tumblinginrice.jpg.html

Some tools I use a lot and some must have tools.

Case trimmer with collets for several calibers. this one is a foster brand.



Powder Funnel & deburring chamfering tool I consider must haves.



Primer pocket cleaner/reamer, a small flat blade screw driver can be used.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/old...ymarch2014_20140304_0153_zps16cb736b.jpg.html



http://smg.photobucket.com/user/old...ymarch2014_20140304_0151_zps8ada8a65.jpg.html

inside case neck lube brushes. Not a must have but nice.



Again not a must have but sure saves a lot of time. hand held primer tool.



You can use calibers to measure your cases to see if they need trimming but this simple tool saves a bunch of time and works great.



Scales most kits will come with a balance bean and I used one for almost 40 years before I got a E scale. Need electronic starters in florcent lights if you use a E scale. can cause problem other wise.



Loading blocks. Plastic are nice and can be washed. I just laid out grid lines and mounted a spade bit and made my own when I wanted more and didn't want to go to town and spend money. Green thing is a Remington bolt take down tool. I had measured it for a friend to make his own. I use the dental pick to check for case separation instead of a paper clip.





 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

7.62x39 reloads very well IF you buy brass or loaded ammo that came in boxer primed brass cases like PPU , WIN, FED , REM and save the brass

I trim brass a bit differently than Al 

this is a Lee trimmer I chuck up the part that holds the case in my cordless drill and there is a 5 dollar or so set for each caliber , and the cutter and part that go in the drill are about 5-7 dollars the shaft fits down the case mouth and through the flash channel and butts up against the part that holds the case this gives and accurate and repeatable length and is fast 

lee has since made a press mounted case trimmer that you put the case on the shell holder and run up into the caliber specific trim die then you can turn a crank by hand or use a drill to run the cutter , I want one of these but have compromised on getting my son to do my case prep , I mean for the amount of food he eats and ammo he shoots he needs to do something , I am sure him doing this won't last real long and I will buy the new Lee trim die and cutter but this system has very low start up cost


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello Shannon

I know how you feel, because I also live in California, and am concerned about the new restrictions. I also reload for the 7.62X39, and there are relatively inexpensive foreign brands that use reloadable boxer brass. Here's an example that I myself have bought from Sportsmans Guide.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/ppu-762x39mm-123-grain-fmj-20-rounds?a=1584497 

BTW, my shooter is an AR with a 7.62X39 upper, and the load I developed was with 150 grain .308" Remington Corelocks.

I also have another suggestion that presents a workaround for these new regulations, a Type 3 FFL. It's also called a C&R license, because it's license to buy and sell antique guns, called Curios and Relics. I have one, and one of the perks of having one is you are considers a "firearms dealer", and get special privelages for ammo purchases. Look at this website...

http://www.jgsales.com/how-to-getc-r-license-a-50.html 

It only costs 30$ to apply, and the license is good for 3 years, with just a simple renewal fee BEFORE the three years are up.

You will not have to undergo a dealer's background check because you will have now become a dealer.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

MichaelK! said:


> Hello Shannon
> 
> I know how you feel, because I also live in California, and am concerned about the new restrictions. I also reload for the 7.62X39, and there are relatively inexpensive foreign brands that use reloadable boxer brass. Here's an example that I myself have bought from Sportsmans Guide.
> 
> ...


Oohhhhh, I like the C&R idea! 
Still think biting the bullet and getting some basic reloading equipment would be wise, but honestly after seeing all of the supplies it takes I am rather intimidated by the whole process. Where am I going to store all of this stuff, is what I keep thinking to myself.

I do know of one person locally who reloads, and would really like to see how all of this works for myself before making a decision. 
I'm also open to paying or bribing someone to reload for me when needed... my needs aren't exactly huge. I have begun saving the brass from the 44mag already, I figure even if I don't end up reloading them myself someone else might be able to make use of the brass I collect.

For awhile there, .22 ammo of any kind was scarce as hens' teeth but this situation has corrected itself, for me anyway. The capability to reload those would be awesome, but not so much fun if its a major PITA. I have enough now to last me quite awhile at my current rate of use. Still, I do watch how many .22 rounds I use; after years of not being able to obtain I still consider .22LR to be rather precious ammo.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Shannon, I think you will find reloading a rewarding activity. For something like the 7.62, the first thing you make yourself will most likely outperform the cheap Russian stuff you can buy. It will be especially satisfying once you put meat on the table harvested with a cartridge you made yourself.

When I first started, I was in a tiny little apartment, with no place to position a work bench. I made a little 24" high sawhorse out of 2X4's that I could store in the closet. Back in 1980 I bought my first RCBS jr press for 34$. I mounted it on top of the sawhorse, with just enough swing of the lever for it to bottom out. I still use it routinely today (now on a bench). No, it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of new presses, but it gets the job done, and it lasts forever. I've made many thousands of rounds of handgun and rifle ammunition on it.

My recommendation is to get an RCBS kit. I would NOT recommend you get a progressive press. It is NOT for beginners. I would not recommend any Lee products other than carbide dies. I've thrown out just about every single Lee product I've ever bought and replaced them with either RCBS or Lyman products.

Here is my answer to not being able to reload .22RF. I got myself a AR57 upper, which shoots the 5.7X28mm cartridge. It is the smallest commercial .22 cartridge that can be reloaded. It has a power level about half way between a .22magnum and a .22Hornet.
http://www.57center.com/6m8/ar57-upper-assembly.html


----------

